
GitHub survives massive DDoS attack relatively unscathed - johnny313
https://www.engadget.com/2018/03/01/github-survives-massive-ddos-attack-relatively-unscathed/
======
jvianna
Check out this full analysis of the DDoS attack:
[https://blog.thousandeyes.com/how-github-successfully-
mitiga...](https://blog.thousandeyes.com/how-github-successfully-mitigated-
ddos-attack/)

